# يقال ان جمال النساء ثلاثه....



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2008)

يقال ان جمال النساء ثلاثه.... 

1-- جمال لا يراه الا قلب الرجل 
2-- وجمال تراه العيون ...... ولا تشعر به القلوب 
3-- وجمال ينقص ويزيد وفقا لاهتمام المرأه بزينتها وعنايتها بنفسها . 








وقلوب النساء ثلاثه ... 


1-- قلب يستهدف عقل الرجل 
2-- وقلب يستهدف جيب الرجل 
3-- وقلب ينفتح لاي رجل .






اما عن عقول النساء فأربعه... 

1-- عقل يفكر ويعمل 
2-- وعقل يفكر ولا يعمل 
3--وعقل يعمل دون ان يفكر 
4-- وعقل لا يعمل ولا يفكر .







وسئلت امرأة متقدمه في السن وقد احتفظت بنضارة شبابها 
وروعة جمالها وبهاء حسنها وهيئتها -- 
اي مواد التجميل تستعملين؟





فأجابتني

استخدم لشفتي^^الحق والصدق 
ولصوتي^^ الصـــلاة 
ولعيني^^ الرحمة والشفقه 
وليدي^^ الاحسان 
ولقوامي^^ الاستقامة 
ولقلبي^^ الحب​


----------



## gigi angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوىى

تسلم ايدك 

بجد موضوع هايل


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

germen قال:


> موضوع جميل اوىى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> بجد موضوع هايل


*ميرسى يا جيرمين على مرورك وتشجيعك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## سيزار (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه يا دكتور اصبحت طبيب نفسانى ولا ايه

بس موضوع رائع عزيزى واه من حواء


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الجميل
وأضيف أن جمال المرأة فى جمال روحها 
كما أن اجمل حب هو حب الروح
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

:t30:





سيزار قال:


> ايه يا دكتور اصبحت طبيب نفسانى ولا ايه
> 
> بس موضوع رائع عزيزى واه من حواء


*هههههههههه*
*دكتور ولا طبيب*
*اختار اى واحدة فيهم*
*هههههههههه:t30:*
*شكرا لمرورك يا سيزار باشا*​


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> وأضيف أن جمال المرأة فى جمال روحها
> ...


*اشكرك يا وليم على اضافتك الجميلة *
*وفعلا انت عندك  حق اوى بها الكلام*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى العزيز*
*واشوفك ديما بخير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## just member (21 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو
> 
> مرسىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 شكرا لمرورك  حبيبى كيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك
واتمنالك كل خير


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل يا جوجو ربنا يبارك تعبك خير*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسييييييييييي
موضوع روووووووعة*


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا جوجو ربنا يبارك تعبك خير*


*شكرا اكتير اخى الغالى على مرورك ومشاركتك معانا *
*ربنا يسبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسييييييييييي*
> *موضوع روووووووعة*


*ميرسى اختى العزيزة على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أكتوبر 2008)

فأجابتني

استخدم لشفتي^^الحق والصدق 
ولصوتي^^ الصـــلاة 
ولعيني^^ الرحمة والشفقه 
وليدي^^ الاحسان 
ولقوامي^^ الاستقامة 
ولقلبي^^ الحب


*هو دا الجمال الحقيقي للمراه يا جوجو*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> فأجابتني​
> استخدم لشفتي^^الحق والصدق
> ولصوتي^^ الصـــلاة
> ولعيني^^ الرحمة والشفقه
> ...


 *ميرسى يا ميرو على مرورك اللى ديما بيسعدنى وفعلا كلمتك جميلة هو دة جمال المرأة *
*شكرا لمشاركتك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Esther (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الجمال ده
بجد موضوع حلو جدا
عاشت ايديك​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

esther قال:


> ايه الجمال ده​
> بجد موضوع حلو جدا
> 
> عاشت ايديك​


*ميرسى يااستيرعلى مرورك الجميل*
*نورتى اختى العزيزة بتواجدك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## angee (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جمال المرأة الحقيقي كيف تحافظ على جمالها وروحها بما يرضي الله لانه هيكل الله وان تهتم بما بأن تكون قضوه لغيرها بتصرفاتها الحكيمة وتطلب الحكمة من الله الاخلاق ومخافة الرب اهم من الجمال الخارجي لانه المرأة الصالحة اغلى من اللؤلؤ


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع روعة شكرا على تعبك صديقي​*


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

angee قال:


> جمال المرأة الحقيقي كيف تحافظ على جمالها وروحها بما يرضي الله لانه هيكل الله وان تهتم بما بأن تكون قضوه لغيرها بتصرفاتها الحكيمة وتطلب الحكمة من الله الاخلاق ومخافة الرب اهم من الجمال الخارجي لانه المرأة الصالحة اغلى من اللؤلؤ


 *ميرسى يا انجى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع روعة شكرا على تعبك صديقي​*


 *ديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة رنا*
*شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل دة


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## south boy (31 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلموو اخي على الملعومات


----------



## viviane tarek (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع حلو اوى 
يا جوجو
وعجبنى اوى رد المرءة 
فعلا" كلام موزون
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

south boy قال:


> يسلموو اخي على الملعومات


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورت بتواجدك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى *​
> *يا جوجو*
> *وعجبنى اوى رد المرءة *
> *فعلا" كلام موزون*
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك ورأيك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
* اختى العزيزة*
*ويباركلنا فى خدمتك الجميلة وسطينا*
*سلام المسييح*​


----------

